
Why Liberal Arts Majors Make Great Product Managers - ritchiea
https://medium.com/startup-grind/why-liberal-arts-majors-make-great-product-managers-39bf6d38cf18#.rutz2vmjx
======
ncdr
sure, why bother with CS since "computing tasks can be done by machines or
workers in low-wage countries" /s

